# 9.1 RC2 ZFS Disks Going Unavailable



## kap (Oct 15, 2012)

I upgraded to 9.0-RELEASE to 9.1 RC2 and since then I've had an issue with disk devices not persisting through reboot. Depending on the reboot, some may work, but most don't.


```
NAME                     STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	tank                     UNAVAIL      0     0     0
	  mirror-0               UNAVAIL      0     0     0
	    9435509711243804829  UNAVAIL      0     0     0  was /dev/gpt/sata0
	    4501246906056070369  UNAVAIL      0     0     0  was /dev/gpt/sata1
	  mirror-1               UNAVAIL      0     0     0
	    1095969760772582360  UNAVAIL      0     0     0  was /dev/gpt/sata2
	    6049907423996564458  UNAVAIL      0     0     0  was /dev/gpt/sata3
	  mirror-2               DEGRADED     0     0     0
	    ada4                 ONLINE       0     0     0
	    4930718588067360944  UNAVAIL      0     0     0  was /dev/gpt/sata5
```

Here's the dmesg info as it relates to the disks:


```
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD10EADS-00M2B0 01.00A01> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <WDC WD10EADS-00M2B0 01.00A01> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad6
ada2 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <WDC WD10EADS-00M2B0 01.00A01> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada2: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada2: Previously was known as ad8
ada3 at ahcich3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada3: <WDC WD10EADS-00M2B0 01.00A01> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada3: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada3: Command Queueing enabled
ada3: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada3: Previously was known as ad10
ada4 at ahcich4 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
ada4: <WDC WD1001FALS-00Y6A0 05.01D05> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada4: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada4: Command Queueing enabled
ada4: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada4: Previously was known as ad12
ada5 at ahcich5 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
ada5: <WDC WD1001FALS-00Y6A0 05.01D05> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada5: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada5: Command Queueing enabled
ada5: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada5: Previously was known as ad14
GEOM_RAID: Promise: Disk ada0 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Promise: Subdisk RAID READY LD  1:0-ada0 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Promise: Disk ada1 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Promise: Subdisk RAID READY LD  2:0-ada1 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Promise: Disk ada2 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Promise: Subdisk RAID READY LD  3:0-ada2 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Promise: Disk ada3 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Promise: Subdisk RAID READY LD  4:0-ada3 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Promise: Disk ada4 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Promise: Subdisk RAID READY LD  5:0-ada4 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Promise: Disk ada5 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Promise: Subdisk RAID READY LD  6:0-ada5 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
```

Any idea what could be causing this? If I re-do partitions and zfs pool, it works fine until there's a reboot. I didn't have these issues in 9.0-RELEASE.

I appreciate any help or insight that people can offer.


----------



## gkontos (Oct 15, 2012)

kap said:
			
		

> ```
> GEOM_RAID: Promise: Disk ada0 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
> GEOM_RAID: Promise: Subdisk RAID READY LD  1:0-ada0 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
> GEOM_RAID: Promise: Disk ada1 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
> ...



It looks like you are using your controller's build in "fake raid" option. Try using JBOD instead.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 16, 2012)

The geom_raid(4) module is now part of GENERIC.  If there is old hardware RAID metadata on the disks, they can be misidentified like this.  graid(8) can clear or change it, but back up first.  I would build a kernel without geom_raid(4) to get to the data for backup.  Or if it can be disabled on the controller, even better.


----------



## kap (Oct 16, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> graid(8) can clear or change it



Thanks man, that worked like a charm. No more problems!  ...at least in regards to storage :e


----------



## mariourk (Jan 5, 2013)

Can you tell me what you did exactly to fix this? I have the same problem and I have no clue how I can use graid to fix this.


----------

